# handyman for hire



## Encolpius

Hello, hogy hívják a "handyman for hire" szolgáltatást Mo.-on? 
Csak egy kis segítség, szerintem az oroszok találták ki, és ők "муж на час"-nak, a csehek pedig innen "hodinový manžel"-nek nevezik. Mindkét kifejezés "férj egy órára"-t jelent, de csak pár magyar szószerinti internetes utalást találtam, tehát nem tudom, melyik a legelterjettebb magyar kifejezés. Köszönöm. Üdv. Enco.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Encolpius!
Annyira nem vagyok biztos az oroszban, ezért kérdezem: a муж ->"férj" az férfit is jelenthet itt, ugye? 
Tehát nem arról van szó, hogy valaki "férjként funkcionál" egy kis időre, ugye? Hanem arról, hogy valaki valami "férfimunkát" elvégez (pl. polcfelszerelés, kertásás). (Már az angolból ítélve.)

Minden esetre ebben az esetben jobb lenne valami példamondat, mert olyat mondhatunk, hogy pl. "kellene *valakit*/*egy embert* találni, aki felássa a kertet", de ha olyanra keresünk kifejezést, hogy az illető (aki ilyen szolgáltatást ajánl) minek hívja magát, az már nehezebb dió. Ott valószínűleg a munka természetétől függ, hogy minek hívja magát.

Én pl. egy kis meglepetéssel tudtam meg, hogy aki itt kertésznek hívja magát, az lehet, hogy a fűnyíráson meg az ágak levágásán kívül szinte semmit nem tud a kertészkedésről, csak egy ilyen "mindenes" (másik lehetőség a fordításra), aki elvégzi azt, amit rábíznak. Igaz, nem is várnak tőle bonyolultabb dolgokat általában.


----------



## Encolpius

Drága Zsannám! Hagyjad már azokat a példamondatokat!  Ha kinyitsz egy cseh napilapot, tele van hirdetésekkel, nagybetűkkel, mint cím. Most vagy van erre magyar kifejezés, vagy nincs. Ennyit akarok tudni. És, hogy egy ilyen manusz végzi férji kötelességeit is, nem tudom, bár a képekből ítélve...viszont az óradíj kb. 2500 HUF...és férfi érdeklődőket is megszólítanak, tehát...azt hittem ez a jelenség elterjedt Magyarországon is...esetleg Budapesten...ott megengedhetik maguknak....


----------



## tomtombp

Szerintem nálunk nincs ilyesmi. Chippandale fiúkat szoktak rendelni, de ők nem szerelnek csapot... Egyébként nem rossz ötlet azoknak, akik új vállalkozást szeretnének indítani...


----------



## Encolpius

Na, ezt akartam hallani. Szerintem sem jelenség ez (még) Mo.-on...tehát szó se lesz rá... és szerintem tényleg csak apróbb munkákat végeznek, szinte mindent a szögbeveréstől és hósöprésen keresztül a bevásárlásig, de "női" munkákat nem végeznek (mosás, vasalás, takarítás!)...


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> Na, ezt akartam hallani. Szerintem sem jelenség ez (még) Mo.-on...tehát szó se lesz rá... és szerintem tényleg csak apróbb munkákat végeznek, szinte mindent a szögbeveréstől és hósöprésen keresztül a bevásárlásig, de "női" munkákat nem végeznek (mosás, vasalás, takarítás!)...



Itt általában megkérnek egy ügyeskezű ismerőst.


----------



## tomtombp

A handyman az ezermester, de a szolgátatás nem hiszem hogy el lenne terjedve. Az ismerős megkérésén kívül, gazdagabb körökben léteznek címek, amit egymásnak továbbadnak. Tehát bizalmi, ajánlásos alapon létezik ilyesmi, de mivel nem hirdetik magukat, nem hinném, hogy lenne rájuk kifejezés. Akik ajánláson keresztül keresnek ilyen embereket, úgy kérdezik, hogy "Nem tudsz valakit, aki rendbetenné a kertemet?", "megjavítana ezt-azt", vagy "Láttam, hogy valaki felásta a kertedet, nem kérdeznéd meg, hogy elvállalná-e az enyémet is?" vagy hogy "Kérdezd már meg, hogy ért-e a fűtés-szereléshez is?", stb.


----------



## Zsanna

Tekintve, hogy nem olvasok naponta ilyen lapokat, talán megbocsátható, hogy nem értettem elsőre, hogy mire gondolsz. 
(Igaz, még így sem értem teljesen. Azt sem, hogy miben különbözik attól, amit írtam.)

A handy-man tényleg lehet ezermester, de az idézet cikk fényképe alapján nem mondanám, hogy tipikusan ilyennek képzelné őket a nagy átlag.
Szóval tudnád pontosítani, hogy az ilyen "daliák" pontosan mit is ajánlanak? (különben oldalakat is írhatunk a levegőbe - ez pedig nem engedélyezett itt, ugye tudod?)


----------



## Encolpius

Szerintem nincs értelme tovább vitatkozni, itt ( és úgy látom Oroszországban is) ez egy ismert dolog, majd 5-10 év múlva, ki tudja, Mo.-on is elterjedhet és akkor lesz rá név. Nem fordítok semmit sem, tehát kizárólag kíváncsiságból kérdeztem...a fogalom érdekelt...tomtombp nagyon érdekes szociólógiai összehasonlítást írt...egyetértek vele..más kultúra, más szokások...


----------



## Zsanna

Moderátori üzenet:
Ebben az esetben lezárható a topik.


----------

